# Deader side haunt so-far



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

as most of you may have heard me complain about no one seeing my haunt and i couldn't have a party i couldn't care if any saw it so i did it for me and my neighbor (the only one with kids the rest are old folk  ). Well I've been busy the last couple of months and god my arse in gear made 4 new tombstones a vampire, a hang man, dead bride and groom and a devil. Started putting stuff out this week because I'm now on half term but have to go to school the week Halloween is . The figures will probably end up blowing over and getting broken so there in the garage till the big day. Also the stakes on most of the tombstones snapped due to the dry ground so I buried them looks more realistic I think anyway. Here are the pics.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking good, keep up the good work! For some reason, the tombstone with the skeleton hands on it really creeps me out. I may have to borrow that. 

L


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

what liam said! your doing a spooky job!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys. will look even better on the big night with all the forg and lighting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the aging on the one with the skelly hands. Did you make that?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

all the tombstone i made that one was an accident because after i painted it, it started raining and i didnt notice so when i went out the next morning the paint had peeled so i vanished it and it turned out pretty well. i then varnished it andlet the varnish dripp down it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great, Grim.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

look's great!!! keep up the good work.....


----------

